# Dolby Digital News from Orbit Satellite News Page



## Peter Wilson (Mar 23, 2002)

More Than 20 Channels Now Available in Dolby Digital 5.1

DIRECTV now offers more than 20 channels in Dolby Digital 5.1. Recently adding Dolby Digital 5.1 to standard-definition and high-definition premium movie channels, DIRECTV presents 10 pay per view movie channels and a special event channel with Dolby Digital scheduled on an ad-hoc basis.

"By expanding our Dolby Digital-enabled channels, we continue to raise the bar in technological advancements that make DIRECTV the clear choice for consumers seeking a digital-quality programming experience," said Dave Baylor, executive vice president, DIRECTV, Inc. "Dolby Digital enables our customers to experience a true theatre-like atmosphere without leaving the comfort of their own homes."

The 11 premium channels that DIRECTV offers in Dolby Digital are Starz! East, Starz! West, SHOWTIME East, SHOWTIME West, SHOWTIME 2 East, SHOWTIME Showcase, SHOWTIME Extreme, SHOWTIME HDTV, HBO East, HBO West, and HBO HDTV. For each of these channels, DIRECTV delivers a Dolby Digital multichannel audio feed in addition to an MPEG two-channel (stereo) audio feed. HDNet, a sports and entertainment high-definition channel, provides a portion of its programming in Dolby Digital.

"As the number of Dolby Digital 5.1 home theater receivers in American homes continues to rapidly increase, viewer demand has made Dolby Digital 5.1 broadcasting capability a standard feature for high-quality multichannel television services, " said Tom Daily, Marketing director, Professional Audio, Dolby Laboratories. "DIRECTV brings its customers the same quality audio that DVD provides to meet the demands of discerning viewers."

Daily adds, "Being the first multichannel television service to offer Dolby Digital 5.1 and now boasting a tally of more than 20 Dolby Digital 5.1 audio-capable channels, DIRECTV has emerged as the multichannel audio leader for satellite television providers." To receive DIRECTV® programming in Dolby Digital, customers must purchase a Dolby Digital-enabled DIRECTV® Receiver, which is available from authorized DIRECTV retailers nationwide.

More than 10 million U.S. households are equipped with Dolby Digital 5.1 home receivers and an estimated 3.8 million satellite set-top boxes are able to deliver a Dolby Digital 5.1 audio stream. As the number of Dolby 5.1-channel devices continues to rise, more networks are broadcasting in Dolby Digital 5.1 sound.

For a listing of programs broadcast in Dolby Digital 5.1 audio, please visit www.dolby.com/tvaudio


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

June 13, 2004

You should know that currently Directv has only two out 100's of Pay per View offerings that are available in Dolby Digital. The only two offerings are Kill Bill Vol. 1 and The Matrix Revolutions. 

This is a far cry from a commitment stated by Dave Baylor, executive vice president, DIRECTV, Inc. “Dolby Digital enables our customers to experience a true theatre-like atmosphere without leaving the comfort of their own homes.”

Directv customer should be outraged that there is such a dismal offering.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But all of the Showtime channels (sans TMC & Flix) are offered in Dolby Digital on DirecTV, Dish just has the DD feed on Showtime and Showtime W. Personally I'd rather have Dolby Digital on more premiums then PPV channels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

I have D* and get the Showtime package. Very few of the Showtime channels are offering DD at any one time. Typically, one or two movies will be in DD at the same time, the rest of the programming will be in analog stereo or surround. At least that's the way it is on my equipment (RCA DRD-486).

I only bring up the equipment because sometimes my non DD unit (DRD-435) shows different DD info in the programming guide than the 486, and I don't know why. 

I would love to see DD added to the Freeview channel, and other standard channels when warranted.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All movies and programming on the Showtime channels is in Dolby Digital, it's just a lot of it is it DD2.0 not DD5.1. Dolby Digital can be any number of channels, even only one, AKA Dolby Digital Mono (DD1.0), in which only the center channel is active. My HT receiver displays 'AC-3 3/2.1' and the DD indicator light is on for 5.1 content, but for anything else the light is not on. What programming is in 5.1 and what’s in 2.0 is totally up to what Showtime wants to send combined with what audio tracks are available for that particular movie. So you are hearing Dolby Digital on all Showtime channels, just not 5.1.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

When will D* or E* begin offering Encore or Starz Theater in DD? Those stations do offer DD to cable/sat systems that want it.


----------

